# International Cyclocross



## VamP (3 Oct 2013)

With the international season kicking off here's a few pictures from last season to get us all in the mood. Enjoy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2013)

Nice to see Helen Wyman and Nicky Harris getting off to a good start at the Cauberg today - 3rd and 4th. Vos was, as usual, untouchable but she's going to miss a big chunk of the season for an operation.


----------



## VamP (21 Oct 2013)

Not to forget Ian Field getting his best WC finish yet!

Is this the year Belgian hegemony in the men's event gets challenged? What do you think @The Couch ?


----------



## The Couch (21 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Is this the year Belgian hegemony in the men's event gets challenged?


For this season.. I don't think so yet

Van Der Haar is of the one guy every Belgian was already a couple of years aware of that he would be the biggest upcoming competitor, but I don't see him this year - on a consistent base - beating us. Last Sunday (which he superbly won), he was having a "home advantage" but more improtantly it was a quick race with lot's of short ramps... ideal for a lightweight like him and Pauwels.
Can't see him winning on other types of circuits or in other circumstances (muddy, superwet, snow)... but again he is the biggest upcoming talent, will/should be a top 5 threat every time and you need to get rid of him before the sprint, since he is lightning quick.

I am actual more "surprised" (and pretty happy) to see even more "foreign" threats popping up:

Bina (a big talent, many years ago when he was young) was great in Ronse, so maybe he has finally found what is needed to live up to his earlier expectations.
Walsleben is looking very good this year and has finally shaken off all the injuries/infections that have bugged him the last 3 years (for me, he might this year be even more consistantly in the top-5 than Van Der Haar, if he continues what he has shown so far)
These 2, together with Van Der Haar, have most chance to nick a race here and there away from the Belgians

Taramarcaz showed promises last year, but seems to be still looking for form this season, hopefully he can
Van Amerongen and Maisen could be top-5 here and there as well

And of course Matthieu Van Der Poel is getting everybody fidging in their seats (he absolutely should be able to overthrow the Belgian domination) although I can't see the road teams not pulling his arm in the future

That being said... for me this year Nys is still looking like the one to beat (on almost all types of track).
Pauwels (like Nys also had bad luck this weekend) should still be the favourite on the faster tracks
Van Tornout should be the (co-)favourite on the muddier tracks
Meeusen - free from last year's doping allegations - will be the one to look out for on frozen tracks
And Albert should still be the "next Nys" (although he is less technical, he is nevertheless the most all-round of the rest and is - like Nys - superstrong on sand), but he seems to be - for a mysterious reason - not in great form... but I can't see him not getting better as the season moves on.


----------



## VamP (26 Oct 2013)

Katie Compton imperious today at Tabor, with Vos out of the picture looks like this will be her year. Nicki Harris looking strong, and nice to see Havlikova coming up to fill the gap left by Nash.

Gonna watch the men later, so no spoilers!


----------



## VamP (26 Oct 2013)

Hmm His Svenness again not sparkling.
Van der Haar very strong.


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2013)




----------



## The Couch (28 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Hmm His Svenness again not sparkling.
> Van der Haar very strong.


Correct, Van der Haar was impressive again, but - again - on a "high-speed track"... man, those World Cup races don't do justice to the great sport that is cyclocross (so for me, Van der Haar surprised me more with his Sunday performance on a slightly less-suited track and as well after his exhausting Saturday performance ). This actually makes him already now the top-favourite for Rome and (unless - like last year - it's going to rain cats and dogs) probably Heusden-Zolder as well. But (for the moment) I remain with my earlier made comments that I don't expect much of him on tracks like Koppenbergcross, Gavere or Essen (especially when it has been typical Belgian weather those weeks).

I guess "His Svenness"  isn't going to bother a lot for the World Cup anylonger (unless the type and state of the track will be ideal for him). On Saturday he wasn't good (at all) but you can see from the Sunday result that motivation plays a big part as well.
Albert still hoping that it's going to get better "next week".

Van Der Poel... again... he's special, that one... it actually raises the question, if it would be worth (maybe at the end of the season) to give him a shot to race against the pro's?


Next up: Koppenbergcross ... let's hope for some heavy rainfall on Saturday night


----------



## VamP (28 Oct 2013)

I have been saving the Sunday race for today, thanks for the spoiler 

Pauwels as the leading Belgian contender? He seems to be flat on his back rather a lot to be a world champ?


----------



## RolandsuperX (28 Oct 2013)

Yesterdays live coverage of the Superprestige event @ Ruddervoorde was superb...


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> I have been saving the Sunday race for today, thanks for the spoiler
> 
> Pauwels as the leading Belgian contender? He seems to be flat on his back rather a lot to be a world champ?


Oops... sorry VamP ... but at least I didn't explicitly say who won on Sunday, right? 
Pauwels is still the Belgian to watch on the faster/drier tracks, yes (but I don't see him easily replicating the season he had in '11-'12). World Champ?!? yeah, with the juniors and U23, he hasn't been it with the pro's though. But in his defence, he hasn't had much luck with his bike the last 2 years (and indeed on Saturday he screwed himself by falling a couple times).


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2013)

Do you guys actually have (a) favourite(s)?


----------



## VamP (29 Oct 2013)

It's fine, I didn't have time to watch so I just read the result on Velonews anyway. 

I am not sure that I do have a favourite TBH this year. I am interested in the Nys/Albert battle for world domination, and I am quietly rooting for Bina to have a breakthrough season.

I suspect Van der Haar will show improvement on the heavy courses, and have a great season. 

I am as interested in the women's racing, and given as they race at similar speeds to myself, find their way of dealing with technical aspects more interesting/relevant. The elite men are just on a different planet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2013)

Where are you guys getting live coverage from?


----------



## VamP (29 Oct 2013)

I just google the race and see what comes up.


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Where are you guys getting live coverage from?


I am fortunate enough to live in Belgium (well, actually Flanders... since I am not even sure they show this on Wallonian tv)...and with us everything is televised.
All "Superprestige" and "Soudal Classics" races are shown on the "Vier" tv-channel.
All "WorldCup" and "BPost Trofee" races are shown on one of the Flemish public broadcasting channels (and can be watched via www.sporza.be)

We are quite into cyclocross over here  
(Which is why - for this weekend - I suspect we'll see roughly 20 000 fans along the track of the Koppenbergcross)
(And most likely over half a million viewers on a total population of roughly 3 million Flemish)

I think I once heard the Flemish commentators say that all the WC are being broadcast on the ucichannel on Youtube. 
(but if you ask me there are much better races than the ones selected for the WorldCup... although the next 2: Koksijde and Namen could/should be very good)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2013)

Thanks @The Couch - I'll keep an eye on the sporza site and stick a few races in the TV calendar.


----------



## VamP (29 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> We are quite into cyclocross over here


 

I vote this for the understatement of the year.


BTW here is my latest wardrobe acquisition - used exclusively pre- and post race. Matching socks too.


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> BTW here is my latest wardrobe acquisition - used exclusively pre- and post race. Matching socks too.


You must be quite feared (before the race)


----------



## VamP (29 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> You must be quite feared (before the race)


 
I am quite feared during the race as well  Especially on the first corner!

I am actually doing alright this season. No. 159.


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> I am quite feared during the race as well  Especially on the first corner!
> 
> I am actually doing alright this season. No. 159.


Not too shabby! (That roughly makes you the Bart Aernouts of your league ) 
And much respect for wanting to get on your bike during winter in UK.


----------



## VamP (29 Oct 2013)

Well let's hope Bart goes well on Friday! Might be a good omen for my premier start at a National Trophy event this coming Sunday.

Incidentally, I note that Van der Harr is not on the start list for the Koppenberg...


----------



## The Couch (30 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Incidentally, I note that Van der Harr is not on the start list for the Koppenberg...


You're right, he's not going to start apparently. 
Well, that makes my prediction correct by default


----------



## VamP (30 Oct 2013)

And I spelt his name wrong


----------



## oldroadman (4 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Well let's hope Bart goes well on Friday! Might be a good omen for my premier start at a National Trophy event this coming Sunday.
> 
> Incidentally, I note that Van der Harr is not on the start list for the Koppenberg...


 
So, how did the Trophy race go?


----------



## VamP (4 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> So, how did the Trophy race go?


 
jammed chain and DNF 

Annoying as had a good start and was punching well above my weight for the first 30 minutes. Great experience though, and am planning to do at least one more and hopefully the National Championships in Derby in January too. Very good course in Southampton, slippery but fast.


----------



## The Couch (4 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> jammed chain and DNF


I guess Bart Aernouts' nice result on Sunday wasn't a good omen for you? 
(I won't comment on any winners/losers of the weekend though, since you might not have seen the races yet)

All I will say is: 

A real shame that it hadn't rained more for the Koppenbergcross
Zonhoven was probably the best race of the season so far... very thrilling, so if you can... try and watch it


----------



## VamP (4 Nov 2013)

Thank you for sparing my surprise 
However, I am crazy busy at work at the moment, so I doubt I will have a chance to watch, so feel free to talk away 

I will try and pick up Bill Schieken's excellent redacted version on CXHairs, if he does it - I am sure he will if it's as good as you say.


----------



## The Couch (4 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> I will try and pick up Bill Schieken's excellent redacted version on CXHairs, if he does it - I am sure he will if it's as good as you say.


Aaaah... so that's where you've got the term "Svenness" from 
(For me it was a new expression and of course I didn't fully catch the link Sven Nys sounding like Svenness to non-Flemish people)


----------



## The Couch (6 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> I will try and pick up Bill Schieken's excellent redacted version on CXHairs, if he does it - I am sure he will if it's as good as you say.


Well, there is the 1st Superprestige race (Ruddervoorde) available now... so the 2nd in Zonhoven should come as well 
I also see why you are ineterested in that blog/video, he really gives a lot of pointers a (neutral/lazy) fan (like me) otherwise would probably never pick up


----------



## VamP (6 Nov 2013)

The Couch said:


> Well, there is the 1st Superprestige race (Ruddervoorde) available now... so the 2nd in Zonhoven should come as well
> I also see why you are ineterested in that blog/video, he really gives a lot of pointers a (neutral/lazy) fan (like me) otherwise would probably never pick up


 
His analysis is really good, the technical aspects are really useful even for cross racers.


----------



## The Couch (14 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> His analysis is really good, the technical aspects are really useful even for cross racers.


The Zonhoven analysis is now apparently available on CXHairs... "Vantorholeshot"... funny stuff 
As a small comment though... the Svenness t-shirt/design is pretty crappy (the design makes me think of Germany) and doesn't in any way relay the "Svenness" meaning


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

The Couch said:


> The Zonhoven analysis is now apparently available on CXHairs... "Vantorholeshot"... funny stuff
> As a small comment though... the Svenness t-shirt/design is pretty crappy (the design makes me think of Germany) and doesn't in any way relay the "Svenness" meaning


 
That's my bedtime viewing for tonight sorted out then! 

PS: I too am not fan of the T shirts.


----------



## The Couch (18 Nov 2013)

Another good weekend of Cyclocross:
only saw the last 2 laps on Saturday (Hasselt), but the race only got decided in the last lap, so that was probably not really a shame
and Gavere was a great spectacle; tons of supporters (what do you expect in the Flemish Ardennes ), great parcours, great circumstances (rain during week caused lots of mud, but the day itself was dry) and exciting race situation(s). A recommendation worthy to watch!


----------



## Howard (24 Nov 2013)

Went to Kosijde - good result for Nicki Harris. Drank beer, ate chips and sausage. Cheered Ian Field as he stacked on the sandy descent. 

That. Sand.


----------



## The Couch (25 Nov 2013)

Howard said:


> Went to Kosijde - good result for Nicki Harris. Drank beer, ate chips and sausage. Cheered Ian Field as he stacked on the sandy descent.
> 
> That. Sand.


Nice picture 
So, learned any new trick or techniques to stay up in the sand?


----------



## Howard (25 Nov 2013)

Well, it's quite a challenge even for the pros...


----------



## VamP (25 Nov 2013)

Howard said:


> Went to Kosijde - good result for Nicki Harris. Drank beer, ate chips and sausage. Cheered Ian Field as he stacked on the sandy descent.
> 
> That. Sand.


 

Nice one. Koksijde has been on my to do list since at least as long as doing the Three Peaks. We have just agreed with our crossing clique in our club to do both next year. Here's hoping...

Looks like you had a lovely time. How were the frites?


----------



## Howard (25 Nov 2013)

Frites? Very tasty. Beer was pretty good too.


----------



## VamP (25 Nov 2013)

Yeaah, the beer goes without saying.


----------



## The Couch (26 Nov 2013)

Howard said:


> Well, it's quite a challenge even for the pros...


That guy is hardly a pro 


VamP said:


> Nice one. Koksijde has been on my to do list since at least as long as doing the Three Peaks. We have just agreed with our crossing clique in our club to do both next year. Here's hoping...


If Koksijde wouldn't fit with your schedule, I can also recommend Zonhoven (as sand cross)... though that's a bit further away for you guys
(And of course if you want the biggest atmosphere, you need to go to the Flemish Ardennes... e.g. Asper-Gavere )


VamP said:


> Yeaah, the beer goes without saying.


West-Vleteren and Orval (special beers), Vedet and Omer (regular beers) are to be recommended (but any of the other 200 something beers should do well also)


----------



## VamP (4 Dec 2013)

The Couch said:


> That guy is hardly a pro


 
OOOF! 

As it happens Ian Field raced in one of probably just two domestic races last weekend at the National Trophy in Milton Keynes. His skill is beyond stunning, it was a master class in smooth riding. While he has not yet reached the top rung of CX, he is placing consistently in the top 20 in WC and Superprestiges, and has made a giant leap forward this season.


----------



## Howard (6 Dec 2013)

I assumed the remark was a joke of some kind. Although I didn't laugh.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2013)

Howard said:


> I assumed the remark was a joke of some kind. Although I didn't laugh.



that's not like you.


----------



## The Couch (9 Dec 2013)

Howard said:


> I assumed the remark was a joke of some kind. Although I didn't laugh.


Just dedicate it to my weird (bad) sense of humour


----------



## The Couch (9 Dec 2013)

The Couch said:


> ... And of course Matthieu Van Der Poel is getting everybody fidging in their seats (he absolutely should be able to overthrow the Belgian domination) although I can't see the road teams not pulling his arm in the future


I guess this doesn't come as much of a surprise then ?! 
Now.. of course... the type of cross suited him a lot, I can't see him doing the same (yet) in a very hard and muddy cross
Still... you gotta take your hat of to him


----------



## VamP (9 Dec 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## RolandsuperX (15 Dec 2013)

Great watching K Pauwels win todays race....... Mr Nys had a pretty bad day...


----------



## The Couch (16 Dec 2013)

RolandsuperX said:


> Great watching K Pauwels win todays race....... Mr Nys had a pretty bad day...


Indeed, hopefully this will give Pauwels some extra wings in the "real" crosses, since this one was as close as it can get to a road race 
(Van Tormout and Aernouts lowering the tempo of the peloton to create the gap for Pauwels and VdH, was even a full-out road-race tactic)


----------



## VamP (16 Dec 2013)

Sounds a bit like Koppenberg earlier in the season.

About time for K'Pow to win something.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2013)

Watching the cross in Essen. Nys killing it in front, but has just stacked a bunny hop.


----------



## RolandsuperX (22 Dec 2013)

Namur world cup (mens elite) live in 10mins or so : 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl_vtRnXptk


----------



## VamP (22 Dec 2013)

RolandsuperX said:


> Namur world cup (mens elite) live in 10mins or so :
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl_vtRnXptk




Phenomenal. Epic off camber section. first Svenness and on last lap a bit Svenless. Great chasing action by Nys and LvdH.


----------



## RolandsuperX (26 Dec 2013)

Zolder today people.... : 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V65csgaUx_E


----------



## VamP (26 Dec 2013)

RolandsuperX said:


> Zolder today people.... :
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V65csgaUx_E




Going for a ride now but will watch tonight. Styby riding today!


----------



## RolandsuperX (29 Dec 2013)

A mighty display by Mr Nys in SP Diegem today, held his bike aloft upon crossing the finish line.... 

Are there any spy shots of his next bike..??


----------



## RolandsuperX (1 Jan 2014)

Look what I`ve just found ..........






What a beauty!!! ... The Trek Boone...... Mr Nys new machine...


----------



## VamP (1 Jan 2014)

Doesn't exactly set the pulse racing does it. Still I expect on current form Mr Nys could make a roll of carpet go like the stink!


----------



## oldroadman (2 Jan 2014)

Nice looking piece of kit. Glad to see they are offering canti and disc brake options as well.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Doesn't exactly set the pulse racing does it. Still I expect on current form Mr Nys could make a roll of carpet go like the stink!


Nys told in an interview, that the bike is a continuation of Cancellara's bike (for Paris Roubaix). I guess if it's good enough for Spartacus, it should be good enough for the guys in the field 

BTW, I seem to be fairly correct with my early season predictions, the Belgian hegemony isn't destroyed yet. LvdH has dominated the WorldCup, but as mentioned back than, that is/was mostly because of the type of races that suite him. He hasn't been so great in the Superprestige or BPost races (unfortanetly they aren't considered to be worth many points on the UCI ranking, which has made LvdH leader on that ranking. 

That being said, the Belgian hegemony is mainly still in order because of 2 names: Nys and Albert
Pauwels had been pretty crappy mostly
Van Tornhout has been pretty much top 3 mostly (and not much better)
Meeusen has been pretty unlucky/injured mostly


----------



## VamP (6 Jan 2014)

And of course we have the terrifyingly good U23 guys coming up. One of whom tore up the National Trophy at Shrewsbury in a very commanding fashion.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jan 2014)

@VamP , just checked it... congrats for your results so far in your league: head and shoulders ahead of (overall) 4th place and only 2 points away of winning the EV45 competition! C'mon give it your all in that last race 

By the way... any idea what is up with Ian Field? He had a fairly good start of the season, but lately he's been pretty awful.



VamP said:


> One of whom tore up the National Trophy at Shrewsbury in a very commanding fashion.


Hmmm...Yorben Van Tichelt?? Hardly rings a bell  ... another sign that there are indeed quite some good Belgian U23 riders around.
They are also looking more promising then the previous generation that has already made the jump to the elites (Joeri Adams, Jim Arnouts, Wietse Bosmans). LvdH looks to be the only real gem from that generation.


----------



## VamP (6 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> @VamP , just checked it... congrats for your results so far in your league: head and shoulders ahead of (overall) 4th place and only 2 points away of winning the EV45 competition! C'mon give it your all in that last race
> 
> By the way... any idea what is up with Ian Field? He had a fairly good start of the season, but lately he's been pretty awful.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, the U23 pressure cooker in Belgium is getting quite hot. Yorben wasn't good enough to make the 6 member U23 selection for the Rome WC race. This is what he said after the NT race:

"The under 23 category in Belgium is so fast this season with riders finishing second in Pro races behind Niels Albert. There's so much competition. There are 10 riders who could go to world cups races yet only six can race in a team!"


As to my league, the plan is indeed to give it my all in the last race, but first I need to get rid of this manflu, and then there is the small matter of the GB National Championships next Saturday 

Dunno about Ian. Maybe just a couple of ropey races?


----------



## oldroadman (6 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Yeah, the U23 pressure cooker in Belgium is getting quite hot. Yorben wasn't good enough to make the 6 member U23 selection for the Rome WC race. This is what he said after the NT race:
> 
> "The under 23 category in Belgium is so fast this season with riders finishing second in Pro races behind Niels Albert. There's so much competition. There are 10 riders who could go to world cups races yet only six can race in a team!"
> 
> ...


 
Ian Field spends the majority of his season in Belgium and Nederlands, he has only appeared at two NT races and in both cases simply rode away from the opposition as he liked. If he does ride the nationals, I'd have a little flutter, I think. A class above anyone in this country right now.


----------



## VamP (6 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Ian Field spends the majority of his season in Belgium and Nederlands, he has only appeared at two NT races and in both cases simply rode away from the opposition as he liked. If he does ride the nationals, I'd have a little flutter, I think. A class above anyone in this country right now.


 
Well, he is on the start list...


----------



## lyn1 (6 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Ian Field spends the majority of his season in Belgium and Nederlands, he has only appeared at two NT races and in both cases simply *rode away from the opposition as he liked. *If he does ride the nationals, I'd have a little flutter, I think. *A class above anyone in this country right now*.


...no surprise there given he has been a full time off road bike rider for 10 years, much of that based in the hotbed of cross, where he gets World quality racing every week. One would hope he can ride away from a field comprising part time amateurs like Oldham who work 35 hours a week and some weekend warriors. To his credit Ian has stuck at it although it's interesting to think where cross would be if some very strong bikers had also stuck at it, although understandable why they didn't.
YCCA site shows all these guys riding cross in Yorkshire during 2004/5 as youths:
Jason Kenny, Steven Burke, Pete Kennaugh (all Olympic Champions on the Track), Dave Daniell (GB sprinter until recently), Jonny McEvoy, Adam Blythe, Scott Thwaites, Jonny Bellis, Mark McNally (Road Pros) Ali Brownlee, Olympic Gold Medalist, Phil Graves, Ironman Champion.


----------



## The Couch (7 Jan 2014)

lyn1 said:


> .... To his credit Ian has stuck at it although it's interesting to think where cross would be if some very strong bikers had also stuck at it, although understandable why they didn't.
> YCCA site shows all these guys riding cross in Yorkshire during 2004/5 as youths:
> Jason Kenny, Steven Burke, Pete Kennaugh (all Olympic Champions on the Track), Dave Daniell (GB sprinter until recently), Jonny McEvoy, Adam Blythe, Scott Thwaites, Jonny Bellis, Mark McNally (Road Pros) Ali Brownlee, Olympic Gold Medalist, Phil Graves, Ironman Champion.


Wow... I'm not from the UK (nor do I know much about Triatlon or the Track-circuit outside of the 6-day races) and even I recognize quite some of these names

Makes me kinda wonder what if guys like Lars VdH would have chosen the track... with his sprinting speed and his ability to ride a very high constant speed for an hour long... I imagine he should be suited for the track as well (maybe even more than the cross)


----------



## The Couch (8 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Well, he is on the start list...


If I'd be him, I would also ride the Nationals. Who wouldn't want to wear the national jersey for a year?
And (not knowing the history or anything) he might be able to set some sort of record if he keeps focusing on cyclo-cross (while other talented youngsters most probably won't). He still fairly young (compared to Nys), so he should be able to win it many times, right?


----------



## VamP (8 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> If I'd be him, I would also ride the Nationals. Who wouldn't want to wear the national jersey for a year?
> And (not knowing the history or anything) he might be able to set some sort of record if he keeps focusing on cyclo-cross (while other talented youngsters most probably won't). He still fairly young (compared to Nys), so he should be able to win it many times, right?


 
Right.

From another side: I see Styby has let the Czech Cycling Federation put his name down for the Worlds after all. He is leaving his final decision to the last minute, as he doesn't want to ''run in ankle deep mud for 45 minutes'', but I guess having the Worlds just down the road from his house he was just too tempted. He is however not going to the Czech Champs as he prefers to spend training time in Mallorca with OPQS.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jan 2014)

RolandsuperX said:


> Look what I`ve just found ..........
> What a beauty!!! ... The Trek Boone...... Mr Nys new machine...


For the enthousiast... here you can find some more pictures:
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/DMF20140102_00909897?pid=3012620


----------



## VamP (9 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> For the enthousiast... here you can find some more pictures:
> http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/DMF20140102_00909897?pid=3012620


 
Interesting to see he likes the disc version of this bike, as he hated the disc Colnago. Still I am not a fan of that bike, although I am sure it performs well. The only cool thing are the WC striped Rhinos. They are very very cool.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Interesting to see he likes the disc version of this bike, as he hated the disc Colnago. Still I am not a fan of that bike, although I am sure it performs well. The only cool thing are the WC striped Rhinos. They are very very cool.


And what about the custom-made for Cancellara Paris-Roubaix saddle?


----------



## VamP (9 Jan 2014)

I don't tend to get that excited about saddles


----------



## The Couch (9 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> I don't tend to get that excited about saddles


Last year, I went on a ride for the first time ever on a mountain-bike... I can guarantee you that since that moment I personally would be very interested/excited about saddles, if I would ever want to pursue a continuation to that experience


----------



## VamP (9 Jan 2014)

I don't want to be rude and ask about your age but...

_...the first time ever on a mountain-bike..._

Really????


----------



## The Couch (10 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> I don't want to be rude and ask about your age but...
> 
> _...the first time ever on a mountain-bike..._
> 
> Really????


Yeah... Accept for riding my (regular) bike to school, I never did any actual bicycling. 
I've played football for 15 years and since I started working I have been playing badminton.

But as you've probably noticed I have always been a passive sports enthusiast (about cycling as well as other sports). 

FYI I'm turning 30 in 2 months time


----------



## VamP (10 Jan 2014)

Fair enough 

However, I have to say, 30 is a great time to start cyclocross. You should be at the top of your game by the time you get to Vet age


----------



## RolandsuperX (11 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to the big one tomorrow.....


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2014)

Watched the Belgians champs race today. Lovely move by Nys in the heavy sand - helped by Albert more or less falling off and slowing the rest of the field. Once he's got a gap it seemed to be pretty much game over.


----------



## RolandsuperX (13 Jan 2014)

Yeah, he looked the only rider able to maintain decent momentum through the sand!!


----------



## The Couch (13 Jan 2014)

RolandsuperX said:


> Yeah, he looked the only rider able to maintain decent momentum through the sand!!


Well, he did struggle the 9th (and last) time he had to go through the sand section 

Nice to see some "underdogs" on the podium like Rob Peeters and "the other old guy" Wellens. 

But the race itself was a bit of a let-down with Albert, Van Tornout and Pauwels clearly not in top-form and nobody else who had anything even close to what Nys could bring on this track.
I guess the riders (or their managers) didn't want to ruin the rest of the season by (having them) continuing the race, but still perhaps a bit disrespectful to the spectators and fans of Albert and Van Tornout not to ride out the race. And it's not like these circumstances (dry, not very cold) were that perilous to finish the race.

Funny (although of course not for Van Aert) bit with the U23:
Wout had a false start, than the judges didn't apply the rules fully (by having him removed from the race) and asked the other riders if it was ok for Van Aert to start in the back... of course not all riders agreed (since he was the big favourite to win it) and so he was put aside... The other guys had their start and about 2 seconds after they were away, he jumped on his bike and drove after them. He had gained up on many riders already by the time the judges could take him out (somewhere at the end of the first tour) by threatening to suspend him for the remainder of the season.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jan 2014)

By the way, anybody seen this impressive feat:

I guess technically that kid is sound


----------



## VamP (13 Jan 2014)

Impressive as the accomplishments of Messrs Nys and Kaiser undoubtedly are, yours truly also rode in a National championship. A little bit less impressive at 26th in my age group. I had fun though.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Impressive as the accomplishments of Messrs Nys and Kaiser undoubtedly are, yours truly also rode in a National championship. A little bit less impressive at 26th in my age group. I had fun though.


Hey... you'd still would have doubled me up (fairly quickly) 

Did you ride then in the same race as the elite men or was it a separate time?
BTW, looking at the result Field didn't really blow the competition away in the nationals. I guess he's looking forward to the end of the season.


----------



## VamP (14 Jan 2014)

Separate race on Saturday.


----------



## oldroadman (15 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Hey... you'd still would have doubled me up (fairly quickly)
> 
> Did you ride then in the same race as the elite men or was it a separate time?
> BTW, looking at the result Field didn't really blow the competition away in the nationals. I guess he's looking forward to the end of the season.


 
Never built a huge lead, but never needed to - he was simply not in any difficulty. Others chasing were right on the edge, the difference in class was obvious. There is poor strength in depth at senior level, when Nick Craig, talented and determined as he is (and would probably be a superb coach), can get in the high placings a day after winnig a vets championship, it must raise a concern. Look at the results and so many riders in top 10 are "old campaigners", they were alos spread out over minutes by the finish. Let's just hope some of the under-23 can come through and shake things up.


----------



## The Couch (15 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Never built a huge lead, but never needed to - he was simply not in any difficulty. Others chasing were right on the edge, the difference in class was obvious.


Okay... of course didn't see the race, so now it makes more sense to me... still I had been keeping an eye on him (with you guys around here having much appreciation for him) and in the international crosses he's not been as strong as in the beginning of the season


oldroadman said:


> There is poor strength in depth at senior level, when Nick Craig... high placings a day after winnig a vets championship, it must raise a concern


Sven Nys ain't that young either and he's still kicking ass as well  (he's older than the Paul Oldham that was mentioned here in earlier posts)


oldroadman said:


> Let's just hope some of the under-23 can come through and shake things up.


And that they stay around in cyclocross


----------



## The Couch (15 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Funny bit with the U23:
> Wout had a false start... the judges could take him out by threatening to suspend him for the remainder of the season.


Wout Van Aert had his revenge though... 
the next day there is - traditionally - a cross in "Otegem" (where?? -- indeed .... but anyway) he won it ahead of Van Tornout, Peeters and Pauwels.

Albert and Wellens were not feeling well and Nys decided to rest, so neither of them started and all of the other had ridden the day before of course, but still it shows that there is some real talent in the U23 generation in general (and particularly in this guy). I am pretty sure Van der Poel will have to deal a lot of times with him in the coming years/decade.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Okay... of course didn't see the race, so now it makes more sense to me... still I had been keeping an eye on him (with you guys around here having much appreciation for him) and in the international crosses he's not been as strong as in the beginning of the season
> 
> *Sven Nys ain't that young either* and he's still kicking ass as well  (he's older than the Paul Oldham that was mentioned here in earlier posts)
> 
> And that they stay around in cyclocross


 
Just for info, Nick Craig is 44 and had ridden - and won - the over 40 championship the day before. I stand by my comments. Nick has a lot of class and experience, but if there was any real strength in depth, he should have been in difficulty with the younger riders, which he wasn't. This of course, takes nothing away from his quality ride, it's simply a reflection on what the future may hold.


----------



## VamP (17 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Just for info, Nick Craig is 44 and had ridden - and won - the over 40 championship the day before. I stand by my comments. Nick has a lot of class and experience, but if there was any real strength in depth, he should have been in difficulty with the younger riders, which he wasn't. This of course, takes nothing away from his quality ride, it's simply a reflection on what the future may hold.



I don't disagree, but would like to temper this with pointing out that the conditions truly favoured Nick. He is awesome in that kind of sketchy barely rideable terrain, and this clearly benefited him greatly in both races. Conversely, a lot of the seniors rarely get to ride a course as tough as Derby was, and that also showed. Plus Paul Oldham's early mechanical which played a key part in how the race played out.

Nick was a class above the Vet field on Saturday, and fatigue from Saturday racing would not have been an issue by Sunday, quite the opposite; recceing the course over 40 minutes of race pace will have helped him on Sunday.


----------



## lyn1 (17 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Just for info, Nick Craig is 44 and had ridden - and won - the over 40 championship the day before. I stand by my comments. Nick has a lot of class and experience,* but if there was any real strength in depth, he should have been in difficulty with the younger riders, which he wasn't.* This of course, takes nothing away from his quality ride, it's simply a reflection on what the future may hold.



Agreed, far tougher to win a title in the days of Hammond, Clarke, Knight, Ellis and a younger Craigy ….Long story, although without Olympic status or a significant introduction of funds at World level to increase the number of pro teams, I cannot see the Brtish scene changing. The decline has been evident over the last decade and largely precipitated by the introduction of the talent team and Olympic programmes. At the age of 12-13-14 years it is the same riders who lead the cross events who are also at the front at MTB and road/track races. They have all round talent and do not specialise so early. The introduction of the BC talent programme about a decade ago placed virtually total emphasis on the track (more controlled environment and plenty of Olympic medals available). At this point, very large numbers of young riders went for, or were pushed towards a track specialisation. As the Olympic programmes developed during the next few years road and MTB gradually received more emphasis and yet more riders specialised in those areas at the expense of a non-Olympic (and in the British context) amateur option such as cross. Many of the riders who have won junior and U23 National races in recent years have been in the process of joining an Olympic Academy or are already on it and just using cross for training in preparation for their main discipline e.g. the top 2 U23s at the Nationals.

Some of the “old stagers” who are at the sharp end now are the same guys who were at the front of races a decade ago. They are still there because dozens and dozens of young riders who should have come through and challenged or moved beyond them have switched to Olympic Academies, joined some of the UCI Continental road teams or have packed up because there is no money in it (bank of mum and dad dries up eventually).


----------



## oldroadman (17 Jan 2014)

Yep, simple economics at local level and as cross is a non_Olympic discipline I would guess there is little or no funding from public/lottery money. Very unfortunate as there are still world championships to be won, and Helen Wyman may well be the rider to do it. But the government and funders don't seem to see past Olympic medals,and there are more on the track, so it would be sensible to concentrate on that and ensure funding/jobs for staff and riders. Whether that makes sense is something that would have to be asked of those in charge of the lottery money, as I see it BC are simply doing what they need to do to secure the position for the future.


----------



## The Couch (20 Jan 2014)

A shame that Jacques Rogge (Being Belgian and all ) never pushed for cyclocross to become an Olympic sport. 
(Probably best at the winter-Olympics to give it the right type of merit it deserves)

Okay, the first years it would be countries like Belgium, the Netherlands, the Czech republic (potentially even France, Germany and Suisse) dominating it. But let's face it, many sports started with "a home ground" and only really expand(ed) to the rest of the world by making it as an international/Olympic sport.


----------



## VamP (20 Jan 2014)

And it would be nice for Belgium to get something in the winter olympics finally


----------



## The Couch (20 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> And it would be nice for Belgium to get something in the winter olympics finally


I wish there was a dislike button for comments like these 

By the way, the last summer Olympics wasn't much of a success either


----------



## RolandsuperX (20 Jan 2014)

Fine display from Mr Nys yesterday.... looking forward to the world cup event this coming weekend..


----------



## VamP (20 Jan 2014)

It's hard to look beyond Nys for the Worlds now, he has been imperious of late.

I saw an interview with Stybar after his brief toe in the water over Christmas, and he reckons the quality of the field as a whole has fallen over the last couple of years, which helps Nys maintain his dominance. Styby reckoned there is no way he would have been as competitive a few years ago with the way he has focused all his training on the road this season.


----------



## The Couch (20 Jan 2014)

RolandsuperX said:


> Fine display from Mr Nys yesterday.... looking forward to the world cup event this coming weekend..


World-Cups are often quite disappointing qua type of track though.
And with Nys electing not to ride it and Albert (who should be fitted for this track) unsure if he has his form back, it'll most likely be a Pauwels/LvdH battle (after potentially qiute a lot of people staying together for the biggest part of the race)

... of course tons of rain might change the track


----------



## RolandsuperX (21 Jan 2014)

Peters and Walsleben should be right in there aswell... (fingers X`d) ..


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

Quite interesting battle/race in Nommay ... apparently there were enough parts of the track made heavier/muddy because of the weather.
Personally would have loved to see it go to Walsleben, but he couldn't drop the other 2 guys and he doesn't have much of a shot against Mourey and Meeusen in a sprint.

LvdH wins (deservedly so) the WC, but let's face it... this competition was not the most interesting/competitive
What bothers me a bit though, is that he'll most likely even end the season at the top of the UCI ranking. Which I think (although I might be biased) is just wrong, LvdH - although the best cyclocrosser on the fast and dry races (with short climbs) - hasn't ridden most of the BPost races and wasn't that particularly good on muddy and sandy races throughout the year. The best rider this year is/was - once again - Sven Nys. 
I do have the feeling that these WC races have too high a value on ranking (while Superprestige and Bpost are being biked by just about the same people).

Nice to see Mourey back at the front this weekend.. always interesting to have extra X-factors at the upcoming World Championships
(Simunek also had a very promising results, but I am not so sure that this wasn't a one-off performance)

By the way, Sven Nys' trainer made a trailer about their training for the World's.
It's really bad actually (well... the biking piece is), but I though I'd put it up here anyway 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qzqHbFxdXA


----------



## VamP (27 Jan 2014)

What will the conditions be like at Hoogerheide @The Couch ? Heavy and slippery I would think. Still hard to think how anyone can beat Sven, he has been very hard to beat when he didn't want to be this season.

Even if does go off arsing about in Mallorca..


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2014)

Marianne Vos looked good in Nommay. Brits ran alright too with 2 placed in the top 5.


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Even if does go off arsing about in Mallorca..


 lol 

With nights that go below 0, I expect the track will be getting tougher throughout the week, when people train/ride on it while it is thawing.
And I know that on Saturday they predict quite some rain here (which isn't that far away), so indeed the track should be getting more tricky/heavy.


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Marianne Vos looked good in Nommay. Brits ran alright too with 2 placed in the top 5.


Yep, Vos was great (again)... women cyclocross is just Vos vs. Compton this season 
(although at least that's an improvement over Vos vs. Vos )


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

Also nice to see Wout Van Aert matching up with Van Der Poel, he's something special that little fellow


----------



## lyn1 (27 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> lol
> 
> With nights that go below 0, I expect the track will be getting tougher throughout the week, when people train/ride on it while it is thawing.
> And I know that on Saturday they predict quite some rain here (which isn't that far away), so indeed the track should be getting more tricky/heavy.



The schute could be tricky if it rains heavily. Both my lads rode World Cups there several years back. One went early and it was dry, the other got caught in this thunderstorm when sections were virtually unrideable. Good place to watch if its throwing it down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqzgbJS8Fs4


----------



## VamP (27 Jan 2014)

I have seen that vid before. Knowing the skill of these guys makes the terrain tough indeed!


----------



## The Couch (29 Jan 2014)

I don't have a good grasp of numbers, but this sounds pretty impressive:


> For the experts, blocks workout today. Of which the last block over 5' indicated 467 Watt. Total training-time 3h30 - 113km



Nys is using full-out "De Clercq - tactics" on his opponents. He was "schooled" back in the earlier days of his career (and wasn't very good at defending himself against it) and now at the end of his career he starting to use some of it


----------



## The Couch (10 Feb 2014)

Nys continuing his dominance... winning on Wednesday (quite easy), Saturday (perhaps with a bit of luck) and Sunday (very easy)

Albert showing some signs that he's getting better (although the full hour is still a bit long ), so he might hang on to the Superprestige lead.
And hey.... we even had Van Tornout ending in 2nd place on Sunday

In those Sunday circumstances (muddy as hell, a difficult sand-piece, every one else pretty much dog-tired since it's the end of the season) nobody could touch Nys
He made the comment after the World's that he doesn't expect him to loose many races anymore this season... well, he's 3 for 3


----------



## The Couch (19 May 2014)

Niels Albert is retiring due to heart problems.. a big blow for him and cyclocross


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2014)

I see that on 29th Nov Milton Keynes is hosting a round of the World Cup. Obviously out of my travel range but to anyone more local I'd definitely encourage you to go take a look. I've not seen a World Cup but I was there at the last two World Champs held in the UK, Birmingham and Leeds, and they were fantastic to watch. 
http://www.miltonkeynesworldcupx.com/site/


----------



## The Couch (16 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I see that on 29th Nov Milton Keynes is hosting a round of the World Cup. Obviously out of my travel range but to anyone more local I'd definitely encourage you to go take a look. I've not seen a World Cup but I was there at the last two World Champs held in the UK, Birmingham and Leeds, and they were fantastic to watch.
> http://www.miltonkeynesworldcupx.com/site/


Yep, MK is hosting a World Cup. I saw some footage of the British cyclocross event of last year... seems like a pretty nice track.
Hopefully it is a succes and a first stepping stone to motivate British riders to focus/stay in the field.

This weekend is the first World Cup race, I am wondering if Ian Field has managed to claw a bit closer to the Belgian and Dutch riders
There was already a Superprestige and BPost race, but he didn't participate in those, choosing to focus on (easily) winning the first round of the British National trophy series.

This weekend there is good weather predicted, so I assuming the track won't be very hard/technical, so probably something for the faster guys Pauwels, Van der Haar or Walsleben (if he can find his good legs back)


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> This weekend there is good weather predicted, so I assuming the track won't be very hard/technical, so probably something for the faster guys Pauwels, Van der Haar or Walsleben (if he can find his good legs back)



Good call with Van der Haar there!


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

@Delftse Post and @The Couch 
Any insider info on the Kokjside cyclo-cross event this year. Someone told me that it might fit in with my trip to the Gent 6 day event but I'm struggling to find out much about it.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> Yep, MK is hosting a World Cup. I saw some footage of the British cyclocross event of last year... seems like a pretty nice track.
> Hopefully it is a succes and a first stepping stone to motivate British riders to focus/stay in the field.
> 
> This weekend is the first World Cup race, I am wondering if Ian Field has managed to claw a bit closer to the Belgian and Dutch riders
> ...


A creditable 21st spot for Field. 4' back of the leaders.


----------



## User169 (20 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> @Delftse Post and @The Couch
> Any insider info on the Kokjside cyclo-cross event this year. Someone told me that it might fit in with my trip to the Gent 6 day event but I'm struggling to find out much about it.


 
Does this help Rich? It's the offical website and seems to have good details..

http://www.veloclubkoksijde.be/worldcup/en/


----------



## The Couch (20 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> @Delftse Post and @The Couch
> Any insider info on the Kokjside cyclo-cross event this year. Someone told me that it might fit in with my trip to the Gent 6 day event but I'm struggling to find out much about it.









In short.. under "uurrooster" you can see the start times... i.e. U23 at 11.10 am, ladies at 1.30 pm, pro's at 3 pm.
(FYI U23 should be a great race as well with many great young riders there)

There is a very long sand section (after the bike-post) which is a very nice place to stand, since often this is where breaks happen
Another good spot I believe is the "Niels Albert-sand dune" (especially if you can place yourself that you see part of the uphill section as well as the short steep downhill)

But you can look for the interesting spots in this video: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HmTV_1C9dE


This is how to get there:
http://www.veloclubkoksijde.be/worldcup/en/praktisch/bereikbaarheid/
(Prices are apparently 15 euro/person (or 13 pre-sale)


----------



## The Couch (20 Oct 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> A creditable 21st spot for Field. 4' back of the leaders.


Actually it was 30th spot and he was behind many names that he shouldn't be.

...but apparently he was ill the night before the race, so he should show better when healthy in other races 
(the Koppenbergcross is up next which was one of his focus-points of the season after the good ride he had there last season)

Impressive effort of Michael Vanthourenhout beating Van Aert and M. Van Der Poel in the U23.
Probably Van Aert isn't at best form yet (with his recent broken collarbone) and Van Der Poel might be starting to feel the long season (or might even be have the Superprestige in the back of his head), but still... with the current form Vanthourenhout is displaying he would have probably been in the group fighting for 2nd position with the pro's!!


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> This is how to get there:
> http://www.veloclubkoksijde.be/worldcup/en/praktisch/bereikbaarheid/
> (Prices are apparently 15 euro/person (or 13 pre-sale)





Delftse Post said:


> Does this help Rich? It's the offical website and seems to have good details..
> 
> http://www.veloclubkoksijde.be/worldcup/en/



It's a bit further from Ghent than I thought. It will probably waste too much beer sampling time. Thanks though!


----------



## oldroadman (20 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> It's a bit further from Ghent than I thought. It will probably waste too much beer sampling time. Thanks though!


C'mon now, nothings very far from anywhere in Flanders!


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> It's a bit further from Ghent than I thought. It will probably waste too much beer sampling time. Thanks though!


So... what is the verdict going to be? Going to watch the "international top-level" of cyclocross at work?

By the way when you visit Ghent, you should try Gentse Waterzooi, "neuzekes (=cuberdons)" and Roomer
Or if you don't care that much about trying the typical stuff... just indulge yourself with all-you-can-eat porc ribs in "De gekroonde hoofden (best ribs)" or "Amadeus (best condiment sauce)".

By the way... if you are into cycling (), you can also go to Oudenaarde ("The Pearl of the Flemish Ardennes") and visit the "Tour of Flanders centre", if you're lucky you can get a guided tour by cycling legend Freddy Maertens 

If you need any more tips, let me know


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> So... what is the verdict going to be? Going to watch the "international top-level" of cyclocross at work?
> 
> By the way when you visit Ghent, you should try Gentse Waterzooi, "neuzekes (=cuberdons)" and Roomer
> Or if you don't care that much about trying the typical stuff... just indulge yourself with all-you-can-eat porc ribs in "De gekroonde hoofden (best ribs)" or "Amadeus (best condiment sauce)".
> ...


I had intended contacting you but not got round to it.
We are both cyclists and will have the days free to do something. Perhaps hire bikes in Gent and pootle down a canal? Lazy lunch and a Westvleteren or two.
I tried to check the train from Gent to Kokjside but got a bit confused. It appeared to say that it would take 4 hours? Does that sound right? I think I cocked up due to mistranslation!
I shall google the food you mentioned. Last time I was in Belgium, I found the food better than I expected.


----------



## The Couch (29 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I tried to check the train from Gent to Kokjside but got a bit confused. It appeared to say that it would take 4 hours?


No, there's something wrong there. Just checked it for you, every hour (at XX:51) there is a train going to De Panne that takes you to Koksijde (takes 1h14).
Maybe you didn't select the right train station in Ghent? (Gent-Sint-Pieters is the "main train station" that you need to select)



rich p said:


> Perhaps hire bikes in Gent


If you're both cyclists, it might be interesting to try some of the cobblestone sections (Paddestraat, Kerkgate,..) and hills (Oude Kwaremont, Koppenberg,...) from the Tour of Flanders, but then you'll need to cycle a bit to get to the Zwalm-Oudenaarde-Zottegem area...Hell, if you're really up for it you can ride until Geraardsbergen and do the Muur as well (and have a "Mattetaart" when you're in town )



rich p said:


> I shall google the food you mentioned. Last time I was in Belgium, I found the food better than I expected.


Belgium is a culinary country, man! If you have money to spend (and at a retirement age I am assuming you do ), the "best" Belgium restaurant is also pretty close to Oudenaarde ("Hof van Cleve")...although *SPOILER ALERT* that takes money spending to another level ... but if you are looking for more affordable great quality in Ghent itself, there is e.g. "Publiek" (combines dishes with beer), "De Vitrine", "J.E.F.", "Balls & Glory",... (and there are 3 Michelin-star restaurants in Ghent itself as well, but again... that comes with a higher price tag)


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2014)

I'll respond better when I get back from work! Semi retired
Thanks for your help


----------



## oldroadman (29 Oct 2014)

Or you could take a trip to jolly old Milton Keynes. It looks like it will be Belgian in all but location. And just like Belgium there's English spoken - probably better than you'll find locally!


----------



## The Couch (3 Nov 2014)

Van Aert and Pauwels split the prices this weekend (well, Van Aert didn't really split prizes since he won both on Saturday and Sunday )
Nys the bridesmaid in both races.

Especially in the Sunday race, it was his for the taking, but not wanting to continue the pace with Meeusen in his wheel halfway the race (letting Van Der Haar and Pauwels return) and making to many tiny errors in the final round (after putting in the acceleration that gave him a small gap) did him in in the end.

2 very entertaining races (very entertaining courses as well of course), but still I am hoping to see some more rain, mud, snow, ... in the next races, to see some more technical difficulties.


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

The Couch said:


> No, there's something wrong there. Just checked it for you, every hour (at XX:51) there is a train going to De Panne that takes you to Koksijde (takes 1h14).
> Maybe you didn't select the right train station in Ghent? (Gent-Sint-Pieters is the "main train station" that you need to select)
> 
> 
> ...


Right, The Couch, I'm going to book the train tickets to De Panne online - it appears that a weekend internet return is half the standard price although I guess I could turn up and get a weekend return almost as cheap. 13 euros online.

My son had already booked us into De Vitrine! he's a butcher and had seen that it is located in an old butchers shop. Really looking forward to the whole weekend. Good food, good beer, 6 day racing with Cav and Keisse, the cyclocross and hopefully a bike hire and ride on the Sunday.


----------



## The Couch (17 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Right, The Couch, I'm going to book the train tickets to De Panne online - it appears that a weekend internet return is half the standard price although I guess I could turn up and get a weekend return almost as cheap. 13 euros online.
> 
> My son had already booked us into De Vitrine! he's a butcher and had seen that it is located in an old butchers shop. Really looking forward to the whole weekend. Good food, good beer, 6 day racing with Cav and Keisse, the cyclocross and hopefully a bike hire and ride on the Sunday.


I can tell you the atmosphere in "het Kuipke" is amazing, especially in the middle part (infield?) of the velodrome. And you'll see you will be supporting the right guys, Keisse has grown up about 200m away from that track, so he'll be getting the most support, so appraisal of surrounding fans will be yours 

De Ketele (also a local hero) and De Buyst (probably the best rider around... but recently pretty badly injured) could be the biggest threat, but there are some other interesting duo's as well (like the Spanish world champs)

Enjoy the trip


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2014)

I'm sure there's another thread but this one's International Cyclocross so it'll do.

World Cup cyclocross from Belgium on in a few minutes.


----------



## RolandsuperX (31 Dec 2014)

What about Wout Van Aerts display of mud riding @ yesterdays Bpost Trophy event, such a great tussle between him and Mathieu van der Poel ......... 

Looking forward to tomorrows event..


----------



## The Couch (5 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> . Really looking forward to the whole weekend. Good food, good beer, 6 day racing with Cav and Keisse, the cyclocross and hopefully a bike hire and ride on the Sunday.


So how was Belgium (and how was the cyclocross)?


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2015)

The Couch said:


> So how was Belgium (and how was the cyclocross)?


Belgium (and Ghent in particular) was great. Always have enjoyed my time there. We had to adjust our plans a little due to missing the early train to Koksijde. If we'd waited an hour, an hour plus journey, shuttle bus and the same on the way back, it became a non option. We ambled round the town and had an extended lunch instead. The de Vitrine restaurant in the old butcher's shop was superb.
The cycling was manic fun and the beer in the kuipke was good too! The food was appalling but hey ho!
We didn't hire bikes in the end as the cycling started at 12 noon on the Sunday, as opposed to 6pm on the Saturday. We'll certainly go again to a 6 dayer. Any views on Rotterdam, Copehagen or Amsterdam?


----------



## The Couch (6 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> ... it became a non option...
> We'll certainly go again to a 6 dayer. Any views on Rotterdam, Copehagen or Amsterdam?


Shame about the cyclocross in Koksijde... the women race was very tight and Van Aert put up a real show with the pro's
(and you do need to come back to the Flemish Ardennes for some bike rides )

Amsterdam (from a cultural pov) is great, I can highly recommend the Rijksmuseum and the Van Gogh museum (in the first you can easily spend the whole day). The misses and myself spent about 4 days in May last year there and we had a very nice time.
And from a 6-day pov it's the 2nd best choice (you already did the best one ), since Gent and Amsterdam are the most popular and viable ones.

Can't talk much about Copehagen and Rotterdam but @Delftse Post might help


----------



## User169 (6 Jan 2015)

The Couch said:


> .
> 
> Can't talk much about Copehagen and Rotterdam but @Delftse Post might help



Better get your skates on if you want to catch Rotterdam - final evening is tomorrow! 

It usually has a decent line-up of riders - Hoy has been the star attraction the last two years. Keisse and Terpstra seem to be the high profile team this year.

I suspect though that if you've been to Gent, Rotterdam might not be quite in the same league.


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2015)

NL national champs this coming weekend. Looks quite a tough parcours and will be even more difficult now with all the rain today..


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ-7-11_8Us


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2015)

There's a UCI Youtube link for the WCs at Tabor...

And the men's U23s are on now...


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2015)

So, youngest ever winner. Comes from good stpck though!


----------

